# Empezar un negocio y licencias de software



## Desmond Hume (16 Ago 2012)

Antes de nada, aprovecho para presentarme. He sido lector asiduo del foro desde la era pre-crisis, auge del ladrillo y otras hazañas Zapateriles, pero tras años leyendo los foros he decido registrarme para participar cuando encarte.

El tema que me gustaría discutir aquí es la adquisición de licencias de software especializado por parte de emprendedores que se embarcan en una aventura empresarial. Con software especializado me refiero, por ejemplo, a programas de tipo científico/ingenieril como Solidworks, Matlab, proEngineer, ANSYS, etc., o AutoCAD en arquitectura, cuyas licencias para actividades comerciales pueden costar del orden de los 15.000€ como mínimo.

Desde mi posición de no haberme arriesgado aun, ni haberme llevado una hostia empresarial, esta se me antoja una inversión un tanto insegura ya que si el negocio no funciona, todo apunta a que la licencia te la comes con papas. ¿Alguien ha tenido experiencia con este tipo de negocios o montando un gabinete de ingeniería? ¿Se puede negociar con la empresa desarrolladora del software una especie de alquiler de la licencia, y en función de los resultados efectuar la compra?

Aclaro que no busco soluciones del tipo crackear el software ni demás actividades delictivas; a ver si por no querer entramparse uno con la licencia, le va a caer un paquete 4 veces mayor. Tampoco me sirven soluciones OpenSource; pese a ser un entusiasta del software libre y usarlo en mi vida cotidiana, en lo que se refiere a ingeniería/modelado/FEA/CFD tristemente no hay producto de código abierto que le moje la oreja a los paquetes propietario (OpenFOAM quizá?).

Un saludo


----------



## kirods (16 Ago 2012)

Empieza el negocio en tu casa , con licencias piratas y sin darte de alta hasta que tengas que emitir la primera factura.

Meterte a comprar software original sin haber empezado y sin saber si va a funcionar es un error.

Cuando tengas dinero compra las licencias. 

Puedes barajar también la posibilidad de buscar licencias de segunda mano. Hay decenas de empresas de ingeniería que han quebrado y venden las licencias de su software.


----------



## loflipo (16 Ago 2012)

no conozco a nadie que comenzara de free pagando licencias, a no ser que ya tuviera un encargo sobre la mesa a largo plazo y/o tuviera pasta de sobra para la inversión y vivir durante años sin ingresar.

Si no estás en una de esas situaciones, o lo ves muy muy claro o lo considero una locura, literalmente.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (16 Ago 2012)

Desmond Hume dijo:


> Antes de nada, aprovecho para presentarme. He sido lector asiduo del foro desde la era pre-crisis, auge del ladrillo y otras hazañas Zapateriles, pero tras años leyendo los foros he decido registrarme para participar cuando encarte.
> 
> El tema que me gustaría discutir aquí es la adquisición de licencias de software especializado por parte de emprendedores que se embarcan en una aventura empresarial. Con software especializado me refiero, por ejemplo, a programas de tipo científico/ingenieril como Solidworks, Matlab, proEngineer, ANSYS, etc., o AutoCAD en arquitectura, cuyas licencias para actividades comerciales pueden costar del orden de los 15.000€ como mínimo.
> 
> ...



Si no tienes clientes primero a buscarlos y luego compras.

Te van a surgir los problemas que he tenido yo.

1 Un cliente utiliza una versión que la empresa proveedora no te vende. Te vende la actual.
Resultado: a piratear si quieres coger el trabajo.
2 Un cliente te dice que le interesas pero tienes que adquirir su software, licencia de CATIA con unos modulos aparte, inversión de más de 20000 euros y sin garantías de que te den carga suficiente de trabajo y te paguen lo que pidas incluyendo la amortización del software.
Resultado: no puedes colaborar sin jugartela.

Conclusión:

1 Dependiendo del cliente tienes que plantearte una cosa u otra. Antes como todo era con Autocad, se compraba la licencia y no te complicabas, pero ahora hay que tirar de licencias de 2º mano por que el precio mínimo por algo en 2D es de 1400 euros y en 3D de 4800 euros.

2 Lo grande está reservado a grandes empresas de ingeniería que tienen capital para poder invertir y arriesgar, un autónomo si no tiene cash en este tipo de trabajos es mejor casi montarse una tienda de helados artesanos.


----------



## csm77 (16 Ago 2012)

Aprovecho para escribir mi primer post en éste estupendo foro.

No tengo ninguna experiencia real montando una empresa, pero te comento lo que he visto tras 10 años trabajando en una empresa de ingeniería:

La empresa para la que trabajo (unos 100 trabajadores) utiliza licencias pirata. Si acaso paga 1 y utiliza otras 3 o 4 piratas.

En software tipo CATIA, existe una licencia básica y a la que se añaden módulos a precio de oro. Si no quieres ser demasiado pirata puedes pagar la básica y piratear los módulos, o incluso pagar la básica y trabajar con una pirata que tenga todos los módulos.

Tal vez mi respuesta no sea del todo políticamente correcta, pero es lo que he visto hacer y lo que seguramente haría si empezase mi propio negocio.

La pregunta a la que no tengo respuesta es si te pueden hacer una inspección para buscar software pirata. Entiendo que no y menos si trabajas en tu casa.

Tal vez lo que te cuento ya lo sepas, pero valora bien el software a utilizar. Si usas con tus clientes modelos en formato estándar (como el STEP), puedes generarlos desde distintos programas cuyas licencias tienen precios muy diferentes (SolidWorks vs. CATIA, por ejemplo).

Saludos!


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (17 Ago 2012)

Es muy dificil colaborar con software de alto nivel y más ahora con licencias más actuales.
Yo tengo dos licencias compradas de 2º mano y probadas, una ya la tenía comprada y otra la he adquirido recientemente a un buen precio gracias a un contacto.
En mi ciudad como han cerrado empresas de matricería y moldes las licencias de software 3D se pueden adquirir con una rebaja del 70% de su precio original. Pero claro hay que conocer gente en el mundillo industrial local. Y otra manera es recurrir a E-bay o internet.

Pero ojo por que hay gente que vende licencias de aprendizaje descargadas de los proveedores y luego suministran los códigos de activación aparte, generados con un "Keygen" en el formato que ellos tienen y preparando un CD con caratula original pero pirateada. :

Algunos tragan, como es lógico hay que pedir la caja con su correspondiente código de barras y documentación incluida. :rolleye:


----------



## Desmond Hume (17 Ago 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas. No había ni siquiera barajado la opción del mercado de segunda mano de licencias, y sin duda parece una muy buena opción a tener en cuenta para cualquier lonchafinista que se precie.

*@Andriu_ZGZ* El problema que comentas de incompatibilidad de versiones o que el cliente demande un software específico, en principio no lo tendría. En mi caso utilizaría Comsol Multiphysics, que literalmente coge lo que le eches: modelos/ensamblajes de Solidworks, Catia, proE...

Y si, el caso de Catia es un buen ejemplo por la modularidad (características que comparte el software que menciono) y lo intimidante de su precio. Intuía que en España piratear este tipo de software estaba a la orden del día, pero seguramente lance el chiringuito en Reino Unido y no tengo ni idea de cómo de extendida o perseguida está aquí esa práctica. Ya me gustaría montarme en España, pero sinceramente de aquí a un año no sé a quien voy a poder vender proyectos ingenieriles.

En cualquier caso, antes de nada aun tengo que ahorrar un buen colchón, pulir detalles y buscar clientes, por descontado. La mejor opción sigue siendo empezar como freelancer desde casa y formar un portfolio atractivo.



Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Pero ojo por que hay gente que vende licencias de aprendizaje descargadas de los proveedores y luego suministran los códigos de activación aparte, generados con un "Keygen" en el formato que ellos tienen y preparando un CD con caratula original pero pirateada. :
> 
> Algunos tragan, como es lógico hay que pedir la caja con su correspondiente código de barras y documentación incluida. :rolleye:



Esta podría ser perfectamente una situación en la que me habrían dado el palo bien dado (aun no soy un burbujista curtido). Gracias por el aviso!

Al margen de lo que finalmente haga, me parece un error por parte de las empresas desarrolladoras no incluir un programa o scheme de emprendedores para sus licencias, pues normalmente la licencia es un pago único. ¿Qué más les da que se les pague una especie de fianza y tras un año realizar la compra? Total... Antes o despúes van a hacer caja.

Un saludo


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (18 Ago 2012)

Desmond Hume dijo:


> Al margen de lo que finalmente haga, me parece un error por parte de las empresas desarrolladoras no incluir un programa o scheme de emprendedores para sus licencias, pues normalmente la licencia es un pago único. ¿Qué más les da que se les pague una especie de fianza y tras un año realizar la compra? Total... Antes o despúes van a hacer caja.
> 
> Un saludo



Lo que se debería de hacer es no solo vender licencias, que están a precio de vehículo nuevo si no también alquilarlas.

Alquilar quiere decir pagar una licencia a dos o seis meses de uso según el cliente y que una vez que ya no tengas trabajo devolverla o cancelarla.

A esos precios, alquilar por tiempo las licencias debería de ser viable y permitiría no piratear desde el principio.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (18 Ago 2012)

Dependiendo del cliente, es posible que tenga más "sillas" que "culos" y por eso necesite subcontratar, sobre todo si es un cliente mediano-grande y ha pasado por una reducción de personal, en ese caso el cliente podría autorizar el uso de su licencia on-site o de forma remota.

Si lo que quiere es currar en UK de contractor on-site yo no me complicaría mucho la vida, la licencia la pone el cliente generalmente, que paga a tanto la hora (nunca he buscado curro de contractor pero creo que andará por ¿30GBP?) y suele garantizar un mínimo de horas a la semana y una duración del contrato (¿seis meses?), usted paga sus impuestos como autónomo y aquí paz y después gloria.

Ahora si lo que quiere es ofrecerse en UK trabajando desde Hispanistán, o montar la empresa en UK y trabajar para Hispanistán ya me callo...


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (21 Nov 2015)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Si no tienes clientes primero a buscarlos y luego compras.
> 
> Te van a surgir los problemas que he tenido yo.
> 
> ...



Eso de comprar licencias de segunda mano es legal?


----------

